# can you dig it!! (The Warriors)



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 19, 2005)

Can you count suckers. At last the warriors are coming woohoo can't wait to play the game the film was just awesome I read a online review of the game and it sounds good. Why you laughing? I having a good time!


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: can you dig it!!*

I'm not quite sure what this thread is regarding.  Care to fill the rest of us in?


----------



## bendoran (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: can you dig it!!*

think he is talking about rockstars new game "The Warriors" based on the old movie about new york gangs.  the warriors are a gang from coney island who go to this meeting of gangs in central park, when the head man sirus is murdered and they are blamed they have to fight their way across new york against cops and gangs.  Its a great film


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: can you dig it!!*

Seems a very old film to suddenly bring to gaming. 

I remember that film film - it was rated as 18 then, but these days would probably barely get a 12...


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: can you dig it!!*

Ah, I see now.

I did a quick search and found out that the game will be on both the Playstation 2 and the XBox platforms.

There seems to be a little controversy around how the gaming company Rockstar is attempting to promote the release of "The Warriors." Below is a quote from a major gaming site, gamespot.com, who has refused to review "The Warriors" for the time being.



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> Editor's Note: We are unable to bring you a review of this game until after its release in stores because the publisher chose to work exclusively with other media outlets. GameSpot does not accept exclusive reviews and actively discourages publishers from brokering them.



Perhaps, Rockstar isn't doing anything terribly wrong (probably attempting to keep the buzz positive), but I don't often see those types of editor notes surrounding games.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: can you dig it!!*

I think it´s been released to coincide with the release of the Warriors:Special Edition on DVD (or visa versa!).
Personally, I loved the movie - cheesy, but excellent. Tempted by the game too, although a little concerned that there´s no previews. I hope this isn´t a bad omen


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 21, 2005)

Since yesterday, it would appear that gamespot has lifted their editor's note about the delay in reviewing the game and has posted a full (and pretty positive) review.

Of the topic on some video previews for the game, here is a link to several trailers and captured gameplay for "The Warriors."


----------



## Ahdkaw (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a stunning game, but I'm stuck on Writers Block and am instead playing Tiger Woods PGA Tour 06.

But The Warriors is a stunning game. The movie was stunning too.

The game does the movie does the game does the movie justice. *nod sagely*


----------



## sanityassassin (Oct 28, 2005)

I loved the film and I can only hope the game will live up to my expectations when I eventually get round to buying it


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 29, 2005)

Does look like an excellent game. Will have to ask for this for christmas


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 3, 2005)

Still bopping.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 3, 2005)

I getting ready to bop my way back to the big CI


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm bopping but so far some dude in a wheelchair is causing me problems (oi! no laughing in the back!  )


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 4, 2005)

After more bopping at the writers block I finally moved on and got away from those crazy double-crossing Hi-Hats! Gonna wipe out the rip-off dealers tonight I think (amongst other things - shiny shiny car stereo - mmm).

_Forty thousand hardcore members, I say the future ...is ours! _


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 4, 2005)

so far I would have to say my fav move is taking a bottle smashing it over some fool destroyers head jumping on him and grinding whats left into his face any other fav moves by you big boppers out there?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 4, 2005)

Rembrant's spray-can move aint bad either


----------



## Ahdkaw (Nov 21, 2005)

Some of these double-moves are bloody great, and the slow-motion camera does the great justice!

Double move: When another character is holding an enemy from behind (grapple) and you come in with either an X strike/combo or even better a square and X strike/combo.

I found the rumble mode to be great fun too, especially the Last Man Standing Rumble Mode in which you have to be the last fighter remaining on the top of the building (similar but not quite the same as the King Of The Hill Rumble Mode).

Another good move is the leaping side swipe, when you run towards the enemy, you hear them say something like "Get those Warrior scum!" and then bowl over three or four them, before clambering back up and beating them all to a bloody pulp. Throwing bricks at their heads in also very enjoyable.


----------

